
'Quake III Arena' Bots Decide to Stop Fighting After 4-Year Match (2013) - andreasklinger
https://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2013/07/02/quake-iii-arena-bots-reportedly-stop-fighting-after-4-year-match/#5aab55076233
======
kken
So it is a forbes article that is based on an imageboard screenshot. I have
seen more reputable sources...

~~~
jv22222
The ads on Forbes literally spike my cpu to 200% it’s nuts.

------
self_awareness
"The only winning move is not to play"

Too bad the story is made up, the author does reference Fox Mulder and the
phrase "I want to believe".

~~~
antman
“The only move is not to play” is from the 1983 movie “War games” whose theme
is a kid hacks into a government computer that controls nuclear weapons, the
computer almost starts a nuclear war but stops short after running simulated
scenarios which all lead to total annihilation.

[https://youtu.be/NHWjlCaIrQo](https://youtu.be/NHWjlCaIrQo) it’s on the
monitor at 3:40

------
pfundstein
Sounds like a bug caused the bots to stop targeting each other, and shooting
one simply triggered some "return fire" function. Not sure why this article
based on an image board post is news, but here we are.

------
rgoulter
A quick search reveals this. [https://www.businessinsider.com/bots-in-quake-
iii-arena-game...](https://www.businessinsider.com/bots-in-quake-iii-arena-
game-do-not-refuse-to-fight-2013-7)

It's still a cute story, though.

------
ageitgey
If you read the image board thread the article links to, it's immediately
obvious that this is 100% fake. The first line claims Quake III Arena (1999)
is using neural networks for bot AI which is total nonsense.

------
lbj
Without proof a discussion on whether or not a simple rule based ai discovered
the secret to world peace seems premature :)

------
rcarmo
None of it makes actual sense as you can’t know what is happening on the
server without logging in.

------
aspenmayer
This reminds me of Total Pacifism, a fictional theory of diplomacy, from
Gundam Wing.

------
hyperion2010
World peace achieved in such a way might only work when anyone showing the
first signs of violence is immediately and collectively targeted for
punishment by everyone else. That would suggests that sanctions _do_ work, but
only in some strange kind of Stalinist way, or worse, sanctions don't work,
and you have to wipe out the whole country and move in. I'm guessing these
interpretations don't translate all that well to collective societies like
those formed by human beings.

